# Worldmark/Wyndham "owner update"



## ronparise (Oct 16, 2013)

I just spent a week driving across the country from Ft Myers Fl to Oakland Ca, 3 nights were at Worldmak resorts: Kingstown Reef, Orlando, Fl;  Rancho Vistoso, Oro Valley, AZ, and Inn at The Park, San Diego Ca. I couldnt really get a feel for either the resorts or the surrounding area in just one night so this isnt a review, except to say that the Inn at the Park is a great addition to the system. The transition to Wyndham management is still a work in progress. I got the sense that the employees are all former Shell staff. The key cards still carry the Shell name, the pen I used to sign in was a Shell Pen, and the free internet password was Shell 225. Oh and by the way, get a room on a lower floor if steps are a problem for you. The single elevator is sloooow. I used the steps. (My new knee is working well, thank you)

I did attend an owner update in San Diego, They paid for the cab to take me to the Club Wyndham property, Wyndham Harbour Lights where they were doing both Worldmark and Wyndham presentations. The Worldmark presentation was essentially touting TravelShare. She let me know that a 5000 credit purchase would make my whole account (all bought resale in the last year) work as TravelShare credits. Ive been presented TravelShare before and I didnt hear anything new here. Her big thing was the a Visa card to earn rewards points to offset my maintenance fees and the ability to use my credits for air fare, cruises etc. and to book Wyndham resorts. My objection was and still is that the best use of my Worldmark Credits is at the Worldmark resorts and for anything else I'll use cash or my Wyndham points ownership. I let her know that the big benefit for me would be the free housekeeping at the 63000 credit level, and if she could guarantee that for a new 5000 credit purchase, I was in. But I told her she was wrong about a small purchase making everything TravelShare. 

Heres where it got confusing for me. (and the BS was creeping up to ankle level)  She didnt argue that it would be cheaper to use cash. But she said that cash is "consumable" and using Credits is "renewable". ie credits will be back next anniversary date, but the money is gone forever.  I suggested that she might be forgetting I got a maintenance fee bill each month and when I paid it, that money was gone too. It was like talking to a wall, she kept repeating that credits are a renewable resource.

In any case when she saw I wasnt taking the bait she introduced me to another guy who she said knew the Wyndham system. Then they brought in the manager. So I had three of them working on me. The manager was I think a straight shooter. He was clear that a new purchase would not make everything I bought resale become travelshare. He tested me a little bit by mentioning "Pathways" and "WAAM" but figured out pretty fast that I understood the Wyndham product as well as he did, so no no more BS from him. His pitch was the new "Club Pass" system which would allow me to move freely between Worldmark and Wyndham to my great benefit. and all he did was to predict that I would see the merits of that sooner or later and I that I would be back.

I got my $100 gift card and was on my way to Oakland


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 16, 2013)

> But she said that cash is "consumable" and using Credits is "renewable". ie credits will be back next anniversary date, but the money is gone forever. I suggested that she might be forgetting I got a maintenance fee bill each month and when I paid it, that money was gone too. It was like talking to a wall, she kept repeating that credits are a renewable resource.



As I read this my thought was that my reply would have been that yes, the credits are renewable but only if I use consumable cash to pay for those credits, so tell me the difference again.:hysterical:

I give you a lot of credit for being able to sit through those presentations and actually educate the sales people.


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 16, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Heres where it got confusing for me. (and the BS was creeping up to ankle level)  She didnt argue that it would be cheaper to use cash. But she said that cash is "consumable" and using Credits is "renewable". ie credits will be back next anniversary date, but the money is gone forever.  I suggested that she might be forgetting I got a maintenance fee bill each month and when I paid it, that money was gone too. It was like talking to a wall, she kept repeating that credits are a renewable resource.



They have been using that line for years.  I think it was in the original pitch we went to 2001.  If I remember correctly my response was that my cash was renewable too since I received a direct deposit into my checking account each payday.  Didn't faze them then, still doesn't today.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice job Ron.  Edie and I are scheduled for a presentation in Branson, Mo next week.  It has been a while since we have had to gird our loins against the full court press.  You posting reminded me to get my game face on.
Mike
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## presley (Oct 16, 2013)

If I had as many credits as you, Ron, I'd buy the 5000 retail to turn the rest into TS.  I'd have them write it down on the first page of the contract.  I don't want TS and I wouldn't buy it just because the MFs are higher, but if they made a claim like that, I'd probably go for it just to set a new precedence for the rest of the owners.


----------

